# Huge **SPOILERS** for Raw and weeks to come



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

Just seen this posted over at /r/squaredcircle on reddit..



> For those that know me, you will know I am somewhat buddy-buddy with Jason Powell of Prowrestling.net
> 
> Now, I know he may not be Dave Meltzer in terms of getting the big scoops - but according to him, he has a source on the inside (actually one of the boys), who has informed him of major plans for tomorrow's Raw and the weeks/months ahead, leading up to Mania..
> 
> ...


Source: http://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/162u26/so_heres_the_plan_major_spoilers_for_raw_and/

Thoughts if true? (Y) or (N).. personally I say: hell yeah!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

I call bullshit. Wont believe until it actually happens. Rock/Lesnar for the title at Mania will be awesome, though.

I just want The Rock to win at the Rumble, that's all.


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

i have my doubt, two part timer feuding over the wwe title? what kind of sense does it makes?


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

yeah that makes sense, start a feud with Lesnar while Rock is still in a feud with Punk for the title. If anything shouldn't Brock try to break Rock's arm at the rumble?

EDIT: Apparently that's what the article suggested lol. Whatever, I'll believe it when i see it.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Not exactly a "huge" spoiler. Rock/Lesnar has been a possible feud for Mania and speculated since Lesnar's return.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

If it means we don't get Cena/Rock and Lesnar/HHH matches then I'm all for it.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

please god, let this be true.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Pongo said:


> i have my doubt, two part timer feuding over the wwe title? what kind of sense does it makes?


$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

I think it's a good idea to spark the ratings up by pitting a former UFC champion vs a movie star. Hopefully the rest of the roster can step up and make things interesting to keep the ratings up when Lesnar and Rock do other things.


----------



## Eclairal (Jun 8, 2012)

I don't like it. Rock vs Lesnar for the WWE Title happened ten years ago. Why should I be exciting about this ? I want something new. Give us dream matches, something like insert old star vs insert new star


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

JY57 said:


> $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


yeah but the report says that vince is pissed about the ratings, making two part timers feud over your most important belt how's gonna help in the long run?


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Not expecting this to happen at all (for my own good), but I would absolutely love to see this at WrestleMania 29. I really enjoyed Rock/Cena last year but I still feel there shouldn't be a rematch, and I'm not exactly jumping to see an HHH/Lesnar rematch at WM29.

For me personally Rock/Lesnar for the title at WM29 sounds amazing. Hopefully we get Punk/Undertaker too lol.


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

Eclairal said:


> I don't like it. Rock vs Lesnar for the WWE Title happened ten years ago. Why should I be exciting about this ? I want something new. Give us dream matches, something like insert old star vs insert new star


If this means we get CM Punk vs Steve Austin and Undertaker vs Cena I'm all for it


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

arcslnga said:


> If this means we get CM Punk vs Steve Austin and Undertaker vs Cena I'm all for it


Overkill.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

As much I want to see Rock/Brock for the WWE Title, I still believe it will be Rock/Cena II for the WWE Title (totally fine with that too).


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

If this comes to fruition, it should mean Cena V Taker, and hopefully, Rock V Taker at WM 30 :mark:

Better not get carried away, repares for the worst possible scenario:


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Starbuck will jump for joy if this happens. He gets to do his "Fuck, see I told you all,' "


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

arcslnga said:


> If this means we get CM Punk vs Steve Austin and Undertaker vs Cena I'm all for it


Punk/Austin IF it happens won't happen til 30. And like above poster says its overkill.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

You're telling me that Cena lost to a part timer last year CLEAN for nothing? And you want me to believe that Hunter put over someone clean at SummerSlam with no consequences? Did you watch what HHH said on RAW the following night? If that promo didn't yell "I'm beating Lesnar at WrestleMania and burying the fuck out of him when it actually matters", then I don't know what it's purpose was. 

The fuck with that :lmao

They're doing Cena/Rock II, HHH/Lesnar II, and Punk/Taker at Mania. I would bet my house on it.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Starbuck will jump for joy if this happens. He gets to do his "Fuck, see I told you all,' "


Starbuck is a she. :Rock


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Can't see it, Cena just NEEDS his win back. Personally, I'd much rather Rock vs. Lesnar but I can't see it.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

So what happens with Punk, Cena, HHH, Ryback and all those guys?

2 old part timers reigniting an old feud?


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Bullshit. HHH needs his much needed win back. Theres no money to be made with Brock V Rock. Do whats best for THE BUSINESS and put HHH over to prove, once and for all, WWE is better then UF(ake)C.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

:shaq

Yeah we'll see.


----------



## Jackson B (Jan 2, 2013)

I would be in favor of this feud happening if it is not for the WWE championship. Rock and Brock could work very well together with Heyman (maybe with CM Punk) clashing with the Rock on the Mic. I think this could be miles ahead of Cena/Brock and HHH/Brock which to me were both disappointing and lackluster feuds. However if this main events Wrestlemania for the biggest prize of them all, it's a slap in the face to the current roster and not to mention something we saw 10.5 years ago at Summerlsam '02.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

I'd rather see Lesnar feud with someone from the current roster than someone he already fought 11 years ago.

I would love to see him in a feud with somebody like Sheamus.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

ugh rock and lesnar need to just go awayyyy

yea forget building up the people we already have!

i cant believe rocks going to win at RR fpalm


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

I think everyone is missing the bigger picture.

Brock Lesnar vs Rock wont be for the title. Lesnar could interfere on CM Punk's behalf at Royal Rumble, meaning CM Punk keeps the title till Mania, and we have Lesnar vs The Rock fued.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Pongo said:


> yeah but the report says that vince is pissed about the ratings, making two part timers feud over your most important belt how's gonna help in the long run?


It would help until Mania, and there's a slight chance one of them is gonna stay around for a while, feuding with someone not named Cena or Punk. 

Didn't read the whole thing but judging from the posts if this is true and if it's for the title I might have to find a way to get back to Jersey in April, even in a cold rain.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

If it is true, then I am very happy.

This is what I wanted for Wrestlemania. Rock/Cena doesn't interest me. Rock/Taker isn't going to happen. Rock/Punk WM will be overkill after the Rumble match. Lesnar/Taker I don't think will happen this year and NO ONE wants to see Lesnar/HHH again. It leaves Rock/Brock and it writes itself.

AWESOME!


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> Starbuck is a she. :Rock




The fuck? I thought that was a joke......


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

When it doesn't happen: "Plans changed. Sorry. Don't blame us".


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

Bit disappointed they didn't wait for wrestlemania 40 to do this match.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

This is probably another bullshit report. The idea doesn't sound bad, but two part-timers who doesn't put their full effort into the company returning to for the company's top title? This feud doesn't need the WWE Championship in the picture for it work.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Punter said:


> When it doesn't happen: "Plans changed. Sorry. Don't blame us".


Exactly. I'm not believing it until I actually (hopefully) see it. Dirtsheets did the same thing this time last year reporting that Taker/Jericho and Punk/Hunter were the matches on tap for WM28. But I do want Brock/Rock at Mania 29, title or no title.


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

The Rock is SUCH a savoir for WWE its not even funny..

him and lesnar will single handedly carry todays roster on their back because theyre that great, we should thank them for that..


----------



## SAMOA (May 7, 2007)

Fantastic News.

What frustrates me is seeing alot of people moaning about "Psrt-Timers" being in the Main Event or competiting for the WWE Title. Correct me if I'm wrong, but would you seriously order WrestleMania if either Rock or Brock werent there, because I sure as hell wouldn't. The current roster is among one of the worst rosters in WWE history, the ratings are low and besides the odd one or two superstars (The Dazzler, Dolph Ziggler and CM Punk) theres nobody on the roster imo who genuinley deserves to be in the Main Event at Mania.

I very much look forward to hopefully seeing two of the GOAT's go at it for (hopefully) the WWE Title, sure as hell beats seeing the two readed rematch's (Rock/Cena, Brock/HHH

Brock/Rock = $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

C.M. Punk keeps the title because of Brock Lesnar & then it's revealed that The Shield, Brock & Punk are all the new Heyman stable? That could work.

I have no desire to see either Brock/Rock or Cena/Rock at Wrestlemania. Would rather see Punk/Austin & Cena/Taker meanwhile let Brock/Rock/HHH do something in a multi-man match or whatever. Rock & D-X Vs. Brock & The Shield?


----------



## HelpingHand (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm not so sure that I believe this but, it could be great if done correctly, though there is the worry whether Lesnar or the Rock will be around after Wrestlemania so it would be a bad situation if either were champion after Wrestlemania... Although if we are to believe that Flair is going to be the new raw manager, perhaps he could manage Ziggler as a heel manager using his power to change Ziggler's MITB contract to the WWE championship MITB (how? I don't know- Fuckery it is) as the Bork v. Rock match finishes (doesn't matter who wins) and he would cash in thereby putting over the younger generation at the end maybe with Him and Big E (after ALOT of build from now to Wreslemania- build as in making him look like a beast) beating down both of the tired Rock and Lesnar which would put both of them over and solving the part time champion problem.

It's not really a great idea but, it would solve a problem.


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

:delrio
I'll believe it when I see it and I don't want to see it again.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

blur said:


> *So what happens with Punk, Cena, HHH, Ryback and all those guys?*
> 
> 2 old part timers reigniting an old feud?


they can easily find something for them to do for Mania. Its not that hard.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

I'm not believing it now because it's definitely not a reputable source, but I've been thinking all along they go Brock/Rock route. The drawing power is HUGE and will make TONS of money. Whether it's for the title or not. I really hope this happens because I'm not looking forward to potentially seeing Lesnar/HHH II and Cena/Rock II. 

Please happen. PLEASE! :mark:


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

If I can't get Rock/Punk/Cena in a triple threat at Mania, then Rock/Brock is the match I want to see. Fuck having Rock/Cena again just so Cena can get his win back. Sadly it's most likely going to be Rock/Cena though, don't really believe this.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

This does look like it's happenning, especially with Rocky hyping up his next fued to be massive aswell. I doubt it'll be for the Title though, maybe Brock costs Rock the win at the Rumble? I see Punk holding the Title till Wrestlemania where he faces Taker in a Title vs Streak match.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Cena/Rock II? Why? Soo all that never before, never again, chance in a lifetime was bull? Hmmm ok then.

Brock and Rock sounds good to me as long as the shield is involved in someway.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

Rock v Brock for the WWE title
Cena/HHH/Foley v The Shield
Undertaker v Punk
Ryback v Big Show for the World title 

Now that is a WM card to get excited for


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

Brock can cost The Rock's match at PR setting them up for WM

Punk challenges Taker with a strike/strike match


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

The Cynical Miracle said:


> Bullshit. HHH needs his much needed win back. Theres no money to be made with Brock V Rock. Do whats best for THE BUSINESS and put HHH over to prove, once and for all, WWE is better then UF(ake)C.


They already did that when :cena2 went over :brock.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

SAMOA said:


> Fantastic News.
> 
> What frustrates me is seeing alot of people moaning about "Psrt-Timers" being in the Main Event or competiting for the WWE Title. Correct me if I'm wrong, but would you seriously order WrestleMania if either Rock or Brock werent there, because I sure as hell wouldn't. The current roster is among one of the worst rosters in WWE history, the ratings are low and besides the odd one or two superstars (The Dazzler, Dolph Ziggler and CM Punk) theres nobody on the roster imo who genuinley deserves to be in the Main Event at Mania.
> 
> ...


The funny thing about that is the same guys will then advocate for Punk Taker streak vs streak. A match Undertaker will win unless he's retiring. 

So it's really the same scenario as Brock Rock. Taker wins and loses the belt asap.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

I will see this to believe it, but if this is true then who does John Cena face at WM 29? I think the only opponent for Cena for WM 29 will be the Undertaker i cant see them have HHH vs Cena and I cant see them having Cena vs Punk again so i think that only leaves Taker for Cena to face at Wm 29


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm dubious Vince would want two part timers, both of whom as of this moment will be leaving after WM, feuding over a title that requires you to be there every week.

They might feud, just not for the title.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

arcslnga said:


> If this means we get CM Punk vs Steve Austin and Undertaker vs Cena I'm all for it


This ^^^^^


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

You know, going back and reading The Rock's interview from this past week... I think that may have been a slight hint at it if this is true.



> "*The storyline will be that starting this coming Monday,* I’m gonna go back, and it’s going to be a big return," Rock said, per a Showrenity.com recap.
> 
> "That will lead to, hopefully, what will be the biggest WrestleMania of all time at Giants Stadium. I will headline that show, *with someone who I can’t say right now.*


I'm probably reading too much into it, but with this little bit of information as well, maybe it's true? I guess we'll see tomorrow. I won't get my hopes up *too* much... but fuck, I really hope it's Brock vs. Rock.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

If that's true then that's some short term shit booking that's laughable even by WWE standards.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Look at the poster for that event is Rock vs Cena vs Lesnar


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Rock wins Title At RR 
Brock Costs Rock title at EC
Rock/Brock WM 29
:mark::mark:


----------



## Poppin' Fresh (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm all for it as long as they keep the WWE Championship out of the match; it's got no place in a feud between two part-timers. I do want to see an intense Rock feud though, rather than that bullshit with Cena last year.


----------



## RydimRyder (Oct 23, 2004)

If that does happen that would be epic!! Rock vs Brock match at WM29 would be $$$$$$!! But most likely were gonna get Rock/Cena 2 , HHH/Brock 2


----------



## Apocalypto (Aug 24, 2012)

Eclairal said:


> I don't like it. Rock vs Lesnar for the WWE Title happened ten years ago. Why should I be exciting about this ? I want something new. Give us dream matches, something like insert old star vs insert new star


Yes, because ten years ago is ten days ago.

The old becomes the new.

Brock Lesnar vs The Rock is bigger than anything the WWE can do right now aside from one of them going against The Undertaker which will probably happen at WM 30. Not to mention more than half of the generation today has yet to watch this match.

Also if this match happens we don't need to worry about Lesnar/Triple H II or Rock/Cena II.

John Cena & Triple H vs The Shield should be a match.

Undertaker vs CM Punk.

etc etc. Something new.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Stone Hot said:


> I will see this to believe it, but if this is true then who does John Cena face at WM 29? I think the only opponent for Cena for WM 29 will be the Undertaker i cant see them have HHH vs Cena and I cant see them having Cena vs Punk again so i think that only leaves Taker for Cena to face at Wm 29


Punk v Taker might be the route they're going to take too. John Cena really could be in no man's land ending a feud with Dolph Ziggler possibly for the World Title.


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

im so happy that they billed it as once in a lifetime cause i really dont give two shits about a rematch with rock/cena, Rock vs Takers streak would be my #1 choice though..


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Taker's beating Punk whether it's for the belt or not so what's the point of Punk holding the belt into Mania? What's the point of continuing a long ass reign nobody cares about?

What's so bad about Rock winning the title _one more time_? If they can give a 50-year old Hogan the undisputed title they can do it for the Rock. Brock/Rock II for the title? They might as well print money.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

This is far, far better than a Cena/Rock rematch and Triple/Brock again. Far more publicity and actually maximizing the people who really can make a difference for Mania.


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

PLEASE LET THIS BE TRUE!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

GillbergReturns said:


> Punk v Taker might be the route they're going to take too. John Cena really could be in no man's land ending a feud with Dolph Ziggler possibly for the World Title.


Na i dont think Cena vs Dolph will happen at WM.. They have been having matches the past month and more to come and Taker vs Punk is good but just not a WM type match.


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

Hmmm.. if this is true then it means that CM Punk will either be feuding with Cena or HHH. I am leaning towards HHH. I guess after losing to the Rock, Cm Punk is going to start complaining about how they let a Hollywood actor have a title shot. HHH will poke fun at him for losing to said Hollywood actor, and then Punk will go on his tangent of conspiracy theories regarding Trips holding him back. Then at Wrestlemania 29 they will have a match and hopefully HHH loses clean via submission, so all of his haters (the majority of them being Punk lovers) will have admit that he put their god over. Which would be brilliant because it would be right in front of the smarks, from all over the globe, no less.
:jpl

Also, if Brock is going to break the Rock's arm he has to do it after the Rock wins the title at RR, because the report said the Rock is getting the title. Which means the Rock will be successfully defending his title until Wrestlemania if it indeed it is going to be Lesnar vs Rock. If true, then that means the Rock will be showing up tons and all the "he is never here" complainers will be somewhat quiet.

So at Wrestlemania 29 we are looking at: Rock vs Lesnar for the WWE title, Cena vs Taker, Punk vs Trips, and hopefully Heel Orton vs Sheamus for the WHC. :bateman
I don't care if anyone says this is overkill. They owe this to their fans, for coasting it all year, to deliver a quality show.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

SonoShion said:


> Overkill.


na no OverKill. Greatest and biggest WM of all time thats what it is


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

It would be pretty funny to see John Cena cheat to beat The Undertaker at Wrestlemania. :lmao The heat would be deafening.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> na no OverKill. Greatest and biggest WM of all time thats what it is


its overkill, because it would destroy WM 30 having all those matches in the same PPV. What they going to do for 30 if all those matches happen at 29?


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Well, it'd be better than Cena/Rock II at least. 

If this true, I'd hope they'd go with Cena/Taker and Punk/Trips as well.


----------



## Dartz (Oct 12, 2011)

I don't want to see Brock Rock again. We all know whos winning. I wanna see Rock Taker.


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

JY57 said:


> its overkill, because it would destroy WM 30 having all those matches in the same PPV. What they going to do for 30 if all those matches happen at 29?


Sometimes you have to deal all your cards and hope the next hand is better. It's a gamble.


----------



## Apocalypto (Aug 24, 2012)

SAMOA said:


> Fantastic News.
> 
> What frustrates me is seeing alot of people moaning about "Psrt-Timers" being in the Main Event or competiting for the WWE Title. Correct me if I'm wrong, but would you seriously order WrestleMania if either Rock or Brock werent there, because I sure as hell wouldn't. The current roster is among one of the worst rosters in WWE history, the ratings are low and besides the odd one or two superstars (The Dazzler, Dolph Ziggler and CM Punk) theres nobody on the roster imo who genuinley deserves to be in the Main Event at Mania.
> 
> ...


I have no idea why people keep mentioning Ziggler. The guy fucking sucks. He is overrated because of his over selling.


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

The lack of a fuck I could give about Lesnar is quite phenomenal..


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

Walk-In said:


> It would be pretty funny to see John Cena cheat to beat The Undertaker at Wrestlemania. :lmao The heat would be deafening.


That's why. I COULD see them do that and have Ryback have his defining moment at WM 30 by beating a heel John Cena clean passing the torch to the next face of the company..

btw, I'm not a big fan of Ryback so don't think anything.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Brock/Rock for the title would mean Brock signed another contract.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

JY57 said:


> its overkill, because it would destroy WM 30 having all those matches in the same PPV. What they going to do for 30 if all those matches happen at 29?


I Don't Agree the matches would happen but there are still alot of matches that could happen at wm 30

Rock/Taker or Rock/HBK
Stone Cold/Cena or Stone Cold/Taker Hell even Rock/Stone Cold IV
Brock/Taker or Brock/Stone Cold


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

JY57 said:


> its overkill, because it would destroy WM 30 having all those matches in the same PPV. What they going to do for 30 if all those matches happen at 29?


Rock vs Taker, HHH vs Rock, Rock vs Orton, HHH vs Punk, Brock (if he resigns) vs Taker, Austin vs Cena

remember WM 19? to me that was a much bigger WM then WM 20. WM 19 had bigger main event matches then WM 20 ever


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Sounds great to me, indeed it will be more interesting than Brock/HHH or Rocky/Cena II *


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

arcslnga said:


> Sometimes you have to deal all your cards and hope the next hand is better. It's a gamble.


agree look at WM 19 and WM 20, WM 19 was such a bigger WM than WM 20


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

Dartz said:


> I don't want to see Brock Rock again. We all know whos winning. I wanna see Rock Taker.


... and Rock vs Taker isn't predictable?

Jeez.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

-HHH/Rock(they never had that 1 on 1 match at Mania)
-Rock/Taker
-Goldberg/Taker
-Sting/Taker
-Cena/Goldberg
-Punk/Austin
-Austin/HHH
-Austin/Cena
-Austin/Goldberg
-Rock/Orton
-Rock/Ryback
-Ryback/Cena
-Ryback/Goldberg
-Brock/Taker
-Brock/Ryback
-Even Punk/HBK if HBK's willing

Those are the options they could have for 30, provided they are able to grab Sting from TNA and lure Goldberg back into the fold. Even without those 2 there's still plenty of options to headline the show, involving the past/present/future. So 29 wouldn't be overkill.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

In regards to Wrestlemania 30 it really depends on how long guys like Rock, Lesnar, Taker or perhaps Austin are going to be available to you. We can only speculate but WWE definetily has a better idea.

Take Austin for example. We know about his desire to work with Punk, but he has expressed interest in working with Cena as well. 

WM 30 very well could have Austin vs Cena and Taker vs Rock.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Sounds like a great idea. Brock Lesnar trying to ruin Rocks movie career by breaking his arm sounds good. But it would be silly to start that feud while he is starting one with Punk unless they'll have Brock and Punk be allies.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

BTW, no way in hell they pull the trigger on this storyline on the next RAW. If true, it'll be at the RR or EC. Even then it's a long shot they do an angle with Brock Lesnar and not put ads out for his apperance at a PPV.


----------



## Evolution10 (Dec 28, 2012)

Lesnar vs Rock would actually be very entertaining IMO, I guess we'll find out tomorrow if these rumours are true or not


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Soupman Prime said:


> Sounds like a great idea. Brock Lesnar trying to ruin Rocks movie career by breaking his arm sounds good. But it would be silly to start that feud while he is starting one with Punk unless they'll have Brock and Punk be allies.


That is a very easy link to establish with Paul Heyman hanging around.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

The-Rock-Says said:


> BTW, no way in hell they pull the trigger on this storyline on the next RAW. If true, it'll be at the RR or EC. Even then it's a long shot they do an angle with Brock Lesnar and not put ads out for his apperance at a PPV.


I think they need to try getting him on TV without an ad. I think if someone that unpredictable could happen it would start to get more people back into watching the show on a weekly basis. If you don't know someone of Lesnar's caliber is returning but could still show up, it might give someone a reason to watch it more often.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Quite an indictment against John Cena if true. Everything has been building toward his redemption. And now its just going to be scrapped?

Two good things:
Increases the odds of The Shield getting a decent WM slot. And no Triple H/Brock rematch. The Summerslam match was horrible.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Brye said:


> I think they need to try getting him on TV without an ad. I think if someone that unpredictable could happen it would start to get more people back into watching the show on a weekly basis. If you don't know someone of Lesnar's caliber is returning but could still show up, it might give someone a reason to watch it more often.


It would have more of an impact on PPV and him actually screwing Rock out of the title. He can't do that on RAW.

But I'd love to see this feud. Just fucking have different matches at WM instead of rematches.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> Rock vs Taker, HHH vs Rock, Rock vs Orton, HHH vs Punk, Brock (if he resigns) vs Taker, Austin vs Cena
> 
> remember WM 19? to me that was a much bigger WM then WM 20. WM 19 had bigger main event matches then WM 20 ever


Taker isn't guaranteed for WM 30. For all we know he might retire this year, especially with his body beaten up, his age, and a new kid in his life. 

Also Just don't see Austin (or Punk for that matter) agreeing to be overshadowed by Cena/Taker & Rock/Brock because those two will be bigger than Austin/Punk. At WM 30 they have big chance of main eventing than be a 3rd match in the card, pretty sure thats what the two want in their match.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

scrilla's POV: yeah right.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

What's "Scrilla's POV" on LeGOAT James? Almighty Scrill .


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

JY57 said:


> Taker isn't guaranteed for WM 30. For all we know he might retire this year, especially with his body beaten up, his age, and a new kid in his life.
> 
> Also Just don't see Austin (or Punk for that matter) agreeing to be overshadowed by Cena/Taker & Rock/Brock because those two will be bigger than Austin/Punk. At WM 30 they have big chance of main eventing than be a 3rd match in the card, pretty sure thats what the two want in their match.


I tend to disagree. I believe if Austin and Punk wrestle at WM 29 I believe they will go on last. Heres why. Rock got his WM main event last year and him and Austin are friends on the outside i truly believe the Rock would give Austin the respect and let him go on last in his first match in 10 years. I don't see Rock being a dick and not letting Austin go on last and if Rock vs Cena 2 happens at WM 29 then Rock should dam well let Austin go on last instead of a rematch that no one wants to see in the main event again. Brock Lensar is a different story. Brock I can see being a hot head and wanting to go on last at WM 29 but Brock has said many times in the past he's all about the money. As long as Brock gets paid well i don't think he cares where he's placed on the card. And Cena vs Taker yes its a big time WM match but they are company guys they will do what Vince wants. Cena vs Taker if it happens at WM 29 can be in the middle like HHH vs Taker was. Simple as that.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

The-Rock-Says said:


> What's "Scrilla's POV" on LeGOAT James? Almighty Scrill .


scrilla's POV: james is more likely to get his second ring this year than this horseshit is to be true. if BIG DAVE doesn't report it then it's as real as big foot.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Lesnar vs Rock :mark:


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Does anyone know how many times Brock has been on TV so far? Meltzer said his contract included 30 dates until the 7th April.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

scrilla said:


> scrilla's POV: james is more likely to get his second ring this year than this horseshit is to be true. if BIG DAVE doesn't report it then it's as real as big foot.


You should make a thread titled "Scrilla's POV" and people just ask you different shit and you give your POV. 

I hear Big Dave has a big scoop coming out this week. Scrilla, do you read Chico's scoops and newsletter?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

scrilla's POV: only scoop Bryan Alvarez has had in years was in his cat's litter box.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

What about his SCOOP about ADR turning face? The fans didn't see it coming and were shocked. Big Bryan wasn't, He knew.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

scrilla's POV: so did i. it's called mexican intuition that's not a scoop.


----------



## TheShield (Dec 2, 2012)

It would be a great match but the WWE title definitely isn't needed.

I think the main matches will include rock, Brock, HHH , undertaker and cm punk. Which would be a blockbuster. 

Brock Vs The Rock
HHH Vs John Cena
The Undertaker Vs CM Punk


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

. But what about his scoop about Miz turning face? Fans jumped out of their skins when that happened. You know who wasn't? Chico. He knew.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

scrilla's POV: Alvarez is a geek. his only talent is answering phones. BIG DAVE carrying his ass since eyada days.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

i didn't read most of the pages but if brock going to break the rock arm why he is booked to so many raws and smackdowns?


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Where the hell is Green Light to back me up? POV?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

scrilla's POV: dwayne can't do another horrible concert if his arm is broken. so i pray this actually does happen, but it won't b/c







has not reported it.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

James1o1o said:


> I think everyone is missing the bigger picture.
> 
> Brock Lesnar vs Rock wont be for the title. Lesnar could interfere on CM Punk's behalf at Royal Rumble, meaning CM Punk keeps the title till Mania, and we have Lesnar vs The Rock fued.


*Good idea. But they can't do that because Brock's contract said he could only make 3 PPV appearances. He's already made 2, so if he shows up at the Royal Rumble then he won't show up at Wrestlemania. Tricky Situation, I know. I don't want Rock vs. Brock to be for the WWE Championship either, it should be a pure money match. If not, Brock needs to sign a new oontract. That doesn't seem all that likely.*



Arcade said:


> This is probably another bullshit report. The idea doesn't sound bad, but two part-timers who doesn't put their full effort into the company returning to for the company's top title? This feud doesn't need the WWE Championship in the picture for it work.





Gimmicky said:


> I'm dubious Vince would want two part timers, both of whom as of this moment will be leaving after WM, feuding over a title that requires you to be there every week.
> 
> They might feud, just not for the title.


*This, for both quotes.*



SonoShion said:


> Brock/Rock for the title would mean Brock signed another contract.


*Hopefully, yeah.*



Stone Hot said:


> I tend to disagree. I believe if Austin and Punk wrestle at WM 29 I believe they will go on last. Heres why. Rock got his WM main event last year and him and Austin are friends on the outside i truly believe the Rock would give Austin the respect and let him go on last in his first match in 10 years. I don't see Rock being a dick and not letting Austin go on last and if Rock vs Cena 2 happens at WM 29 then Rock should dam well let Austin go on last instead of a rematch that no one wants to see in the main event again. Brock Lensar is a different story. Brock I can see being a hot head and wanting to go on last at WM 29 but Brock has said many times in the past he's all about the money. As long as Brock gets paid well i don't think he cares where he's placed on the card. And Cena vs Taker yes its a big time WM match but they are company guys they will do what Vince wants. Cena vs Taker if it happens at WM 29 can be in the middle like HHH vs Taker was. Simple as that.


*Who cares!? Cena vs. Taker is a much bigger match than Austin vs. Punk. The streak has become Wrestlemania. If they truly want people to think that Cena will end the streak, it'll have to go on last. If he ends the streak in the middle of the show that's all anyone will care about, it'll be Triple H vs. Chris Jericho at WM18 all over again. 

The Rock isn't a dick for not letting Austin get a main event spot. If Cena turns heel(hypothetically speaking) and they do Rock vs. Cena 2, it's a bigger match than Austin vs. Punk. The bigger match will go on last, unless they want a repeat of WM18. 

If either one of these matches happen at WM29, Austin vs. Punk will be overshadowed. Let them do it at WM 30 or 31 and give them their main event spot, because if Cena vs. Undertaker, Rock vs. Brock, or Rock vs. Heel Cena happens at WM29, Austin vs. Punk will get lost in the shuffle.*


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

the fox said:


> i didn't read most of the pages but if brock going to break the rock arm why he is booked to so many raws and smackdowns?


The Rock can cut promos with a broken arm.


----------



## Bel Air (Dec 6, 2012)

Brock Lesnar should fuck Cena up to get revenge and look like a bigger threat. Cena will bounce back like he always does and it doesn't matter who he faces at WM.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Fuck me yessssssssssssssssss

Rock vs Brock part 2 its on!!!!!!!!!!!!!



:rock4


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

TheShield said:


> It would be a great match but the WWE title definitely isn't needed.
> 
> I think the main matches will include rock, Brock, HHH , undertaker and cm punk. Which would be a blockbuster.
> 
> ...


No one believes Punk will defeat The Undertaker, so I hope that doesn't happen. I'd rather a multi-man high profile match including The Undertaker that puts his streak at risk even without being involved in the decision.

Brock Lesnar vs. The Rock
CM Punk vs. Triple H
The Shield vs. John Cena and The Undertaker

just throwing it out there.

I'd rather that than Punk/Taker, because Punk is just isn't a threat to the streak.

Plus, they can also start building up to a possible Cena/Taker match for WrestleMania 30, which should happen, IMO.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

TJTheGr81 said:


> The Rock can cut promos with a broken arm.


scrilla's POV: he can write his lines on his cast.


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

Dartz said:


> I don't want to see Brock Rock again. We all know whos winning. I wanna see Rock Taker.


Yeah, cause nobody knows who would win that match :bateman


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

I hate that idea. Two guys who come in for like 10 episodes a year feuding over the belt that represents the company? Stupid. So they'll have great buy rates for 2 or 3 PPVs. Then they're fucked for a whole year till next Wrestlemania. 

and lol at Vince being upset with the current roster. I think this is 100% fake info or really old info that is already changed.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

The "Vince is pissed at the current roster" bit jumped out at me. He's pissed at them for doing the illogical shite that himself and creative tell them to?


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

RatedR10 said:


> No one believes Punk will defeat The Undertaker, so I hope that doesn't happen. I'd rather a multi-man high profile match including The Undertaker that puts his streak at risk even without being involved in the decision.
> 
> Brock Lesnar vs. The Rock
> CM Punk vs. Triple H
> ...


*What makes you think The Shield is credible enough to take on perhaps 2 of the most kayfabe-wise invincible people ever in the WWE? *


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Stone Hot said:


> I tend to disagree. I believe if Austin and Punk wrestle at WM 29 I believe they will go on last. Heres why. Rock got his WM main event last year and him and Austin are friends on the outside i truly believe the Rock would give Austin the respect and let him go on last in his first match in 10 years. I don't see Rock being a dick and not letting Austin go on last and if Rock vs Cena 2 happens at WM 29 then Rock should dam well let Austin go on last instead of a rematch that no one wants to see in the main event again. Brock Lensar is a different story. Brock I can see being a hot head and wanting to go on last at WM 29 but Brock has said many times in the past he's all about the money. As long as Brock gets paid well i don't think he cares where he's placed on the card. And Cena vs Taker yes its a big time WM match but they are company guys they will do what Vince wants. Cena vs Taker if it happens at WM 29 can be in the middle like HHH vs Taker was. Simple as that.


It goes beyond who goes on last. The bigger issue is money. Will WWE pony up the dough to bring in Austin when they already have Rock, Lesnar, Taker and Triple H available to them?

I think one thing they could do is use Austin as a special guest ref in whoever Punk faces to build a Wrestlemania 30 match.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *Good idea. But they can't do that because Brock's contract said he could only make 3 PPV appearances. He's already made 2, so if he shows up at the Royal Rumble then he won't show up at Wrestlemania. Tricky Situation, I know. I don't want Rock vs. Brock to be for the WWE Championship either, it should be a pure money match. If not, Brock needs to sign a new oontract. That doesn't seem all that likely.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cena is not going to turn heel or end the streak plain and simple and Rock vs Brock has happened already no matter how u put it it happened already. Austin vs Punk will go on last if happens at WM 29 and it will not have a repeat of WM 18 because one its a NY crowed they are always hot during any match and 2 Jericho and HHH were not at the level of what Hogan and Rock were Austin is at a is at that level and so is Punk. So the crowed wont be dead during that match at all. Plus its Austins first match in 10 years it makes more sense to have his return match at WM 29 other then WM 30 and plus if Rock vs Brock happens and is for the wwe title u can rest to sure the fans will be shitting all over that match just like Brock Goldberg because the fans know they will just be leaving after WM 29 again so it wont be smart to have that match last cause the fans would just shit over it


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

GillbergReturns said:


> It goes beyond who goes on last. The bigger issue is money. Will WWE pony up the dough to bring in Austin when they already have Rock, Lesnar, Taker and Triple H available to them?
> 
> I think one thing they could do is use Austin as a special guest ref in whoever Punk faces to build a Wrestlemania 30 match.


they would pony up the money cause i believe they want WM 29 to be the biggest WM off all time and Austin has done the guest ref thing so many times its old and they wont do another year build up for Punk vs Austin cause thats happened already with Rock vs Cena


----------



## Riot (Oct 4, 2007)

Vince does know that the WWE Champion needs to be on television every week right? Not just via the titan tron from California, but in person. Brock Vs. Rock doesnt need a championship for people to see it anyhow. I'm already excited for a match between them. What a waste of Punk's streak though...


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Yeahhh, no. 

See, I understand that money is what makes the world go around, and this is a huge money match, but come on! What does Lesnar vs. Rock have to do with the future of this company? Wrestlemania use to be where stars were born, legends were made, moments that would last a lifetime. Two part-timers in a main event feud for the WWE Championship is just stupid IMO and adds nothing to the main roster. Just imagine if it's Rock vs. Lesnar for the WWE Championship in the main event of WM 29. Than, 2 day's later their both gone from the company. What did it do exactly in the long term? It gave them alot of money, but that's it.


----------



## zama5000 (Dec 17, 2012)

rock vs brock is cool but it doesnt deserve the title match


----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)

Third time I'm posting this. 

The main event segment for Raw one of these next weeks should be punk/Rock. However I think that heyman and punk should complain about who's officiating the match. Glass shatters and out comes Austin. We get stare downs all around just like the last time everyone saw each other. Somehow Punk should lose his title to the rock at royal rumble due to a mistake by stone cold, perhaps a foot under the rope. Lesnar wins the rumble an we get punk/Austin lesnar/rock and Cena/undertaker


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Stone Hot said:


> they would pony up the money cause i believe they want WM 29 to be the biggest WM off all time and Austin has done the guest ref thing so many times its old and they wont do another year build up for Punk vs Austin cause thats happened already with Rock vs Cena


WWE is corporation and their ultimate goal is to line their pockets. When they say biggest they really mean most profitable. 

Last year WM brought in 67 mil and 1.3 million buys and with the talent they already have they can easily clip that. They're not going to bring in Austin unless his presence pays for itself. I'm not saying it won't but I just wouldn't surprise me if WWE held off on an Austin match because they can already achieve the biggest WM of all time without him wrestling.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

itssoeasy23 said:


> Yeahhh, no.
> 
> See, I understand that money is what makes the world go around, and this is a huge money match, but come on! What does Lesnar vs. Rock have to do with the future of this company? Wrestlemania use to be where stars were born, legends were made, moments that would last a lifetime. Two part-timers in a main event feud for the WWE Championship is just stupid IMO and adds nothing to the main roster. Just imagine if it's Rock vs. Lesnar for the WWE Championship in the main event of WM 29. Than, 2 day's later their both gone from the company. What did it do exactly in the long term? It gave them alot of money, but that's it.


This is why if this match does happen and its for the title it should not go on last. Because WM 29 is gonna be in a NY NJ crowd a very hardcore wrestling fan town I feel if you put that on last fans are gonna shit all over it just like Goldberg vs Brock from WM 20. Fans knew they were leaving and they shat all of that match and it wasn't even for the title. Rock & Brock we all know are leaving after WM 29 You put Brock vs Rock for the title on last except the fans to shit all over it


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

GillbergReturns said:


> WWE is corporation and their ultimate goal is to line their pockets. When they say biggest they really mean most profitable.
> 
> Last year WM brought in 67 mil and 1.3 million buys and with the talent they already have they can easily clip that. They're not going to bring in Austin unless his presence pays for itself. I'm not saying it won't but I just wouldn't surprise me if WWE held off on an Austin match because they can already achieve the biggest WM of all time without him wrestling.


If you have Austin vs Punk, Brock vs Rock, and Taker vs Cena happen at WM 29 the WM buyrate from last year will triple


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

itssoeasy23 said:


> Yeahhh, no.
> 
> See, I understand that money is what makes the world go around, and this is a huge money match, but come on! What does Lesnar vs. Rock have to do with the future of this company? Wrestlemania use to be where stars were born, legends were made, moments that would last a lifetime. Two part-timers in a main event feud for the WWE Championship is just stupid IMO and adds nothing to the main roster. Just imagine if it's Rock vs. Lesnar for the WWE Championship in the main event of WM 29. Than, 2 day's later their both gone from the company. What did it do exactly in the long term? It gave them alot of money, but that's it.


Welcome to 2013. The fact of the matter is you can't give me a Championship Wrestlemania headlining match without relying on a part timer.

Undertaker vs Punk. Same scenario. Undertaker wins and vacates the title the next day. Punk isn't winning that match under any scenario. They're not flushing away Cena vs Taker.

So really you're left with Rock v Cena 2 or Rock vs Cena vs Punk. They can do that at Backlash or the night after Raw for all I care. I'll take my Wrestlemania match at Wrestlemania.


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

Make it 3-way at WM=CM Punk vs Rock vs Lesnar

And Cena vs Undertaker=Cena wins,TURNS HEEL!!


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Stone Hot said:


> If you have Austin vs Punk, Brock vs Rock, and Taker vs Cena happen at WM 29 the WM buyrate from last year will triple


I'm not going to pretend that I know how much it will rise all I'm saying is WWE knows what they're doing in this department.

If there's money to be made it might happen otherwise they'll hold off to date where they can maxumize profits.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

I wouldn't mind it, if only because it would mean we don't have to see another HHH/Lesnar or Cena/Rock match.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Stone Hot said:


> If you have Austin vs Punk, Brock vs Rock, and Taker vs Cena happen at WM 29 the WM buyrate from last year will triple


Might sound crazy but I suppose tripling the buy rate isn't the best thing to do. Because the next year, they'd of certainly made a loss. You've lost 2 other potential money making Mania matches because you've put all 3 on one event.

They should do Brock/Rock this year and build superstars with Cena, Punk etc. then next year perhaps Taker/Cena or Punk/Austin and hopefully by that year or the following they'd of started to establish potential new stars that Cena and co can eventually put over in Mania main events. Although I imagine that's set in stone to be Ryback.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> Might sound crazy but I suppose tripling the buy rate isn't the best thing to do. Because the next year, they'd of certainly made a loss. You've lost 2 other potential money making Mania matches because you've put all 3 on one event.
> 
> They should do Brock/Rock this year and build superstars with Cena, Punk etc. then next year perhaps Taker/Cena or Punk/Austin and hopefully by that year or the following they'd of started to establish potential new stars that Cena and co can eventually put over in Mania main events. Although I imagine that's set in stone to be Ryback.


If WWE does indeed go with Cena v Taker this year and Rock vs Lesnar it sets up Rock vs Taker for Wrestlemania 30 if Rock's willing and that's something we really don't have the answer for but WWE does. I really think he returns another year too. I think he goes out with a farewell match.

Then you can build a proper championship feud around Cena and try to establish someone else as the face of the company (probally Ryback) or use the opportunity to turn Cena heel.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

no way in hell is Rock/Brock happening for the title


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Vince having a hissy fit over the consequences of his senile decisions followed by making another senile decision for WrestleMania?

Sounds believable to me.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

I really hope this is true, but my gut says it isn't


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> Cena is not going to turn heel or end the streak plain and simple and Rock vs Brock has happened already no matter how u put it it happened already. Austin vs Punk will go on last if happens at WM 29 and it will not have a repeat of WM 18 because one its a NY crowed they are always hot during any match and 2 Jericho and HHH were not at the level of what Hogan and Rock were Austin is at a is at that level and so is Punk. So the crowed wont be dead during that match at all. Plus its Austins first match in 10 years it makes more sense to have his return match at WM 29 other then WM 30 and plus if Rock vs Brock happens and is for the wwe title u can rest to sure the fans will be shitting all over that match just like Brock Goldberg because the fans know they will just be leaving after WM 29 again so it wont be smart to have that match last cause the fans would just shit over it


*Yeah, Toronto has a reputation of having extremely lively crowds too. They were still dead during the main event of WM18. Why? Because a huge monumental match had just happened beforehand. They saw that match already, so they don't care about any match that comes after it.

Austin is at the level of Cena, Rock, Taker, and Brock, but Punk is not. Just making that clear. It still doesn't change the fact that if Cena ended Taker's streak that's all anyone would care about. Any match after that would not have heat. 

You're going to have to explain how having Austin vs. Punk at WM29 makes more sense than having it at WM30. You can't just say it will and not really have a reason.

If Brock is fighting for the WWE Championship then he's signed a new contract. Therefore, he wouldn't be leaving. If he isn't leaving, then by your logic the crowd won't shit all over the match. Plus, everyone thought the Rock was leaving after WM28. Why didn't they shit on that match? Did anyone think Taker and Trips were still going to be on TV after WM28? Why wasn't that match shitted on? Rock and Brock are the 2 biggest mainstream stars the WWE has at their disposal. This isn't by default, these are 2 legit mainstream, extremely popular stars. Even if it is a rematch, it's still a much bigger match than Austin vs. Punk.
*


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

I could buy into this, at first I was like no way, but I could see it. Lesnar coming in and costing Rock the match or after he wins the title, breaking his arm, keeping him from having to defend it at Elimination Chamber, and could have it for WM.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

To me Rock Lesnar isn't even a rematch, in 2002 Rock wasn't one of the biggest action movie stars in the world and Lesnar wasn't a former UFC champion. You put those two together in a match at Wrestlemania and you get a record buyrate.


----------



## TiagoBarbosa (Aug 8, 2011)

You guys are nuts if you think this is happening, we are getting Cena vs Rock II at WM for the title, and Punk vs Taker, Brock vs HHH, its done, i think.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

anything to make that bitch cena not get his god damn rematch at mania is good for me


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

as long as I don't see HHH/Brock again I'll be happy.


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

Oh my god, if Heyman comes back to Brock this will be a fucking awesome feud PLEASE LET IT HAPPEN.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *Yeah, Toronto has a reputation of having extremely lively crowds too. They were still dead during the main event of WM18. Why? Because a huge monumental match had just happened beforehand. They saw that match already, so they don't care about any match that comes after it.
> 
> Austin is at the level of Cena, Rock, Taker, and Brock, but Punk is not. Just making that clear. It still doesn't change the fact that if Cena ended Taker's streak that's all anyone would care about. Any match after that would not have heat.
> 
> ...


Yes if Cena is going to end the streak then that match should be last regardless but he wont end it and since hes not going to end it cena vs Taker should be in the middle of the card just like HHH vs Taker at WM 28

Its the 10 year anniversary since Austin retired thats the main reason I would have it at WM 29 it fits better in terms of storyline wise and plus Austin is not getting younger the sooner to have it the better. 

Respect thats why fans didn't shit on Taker vs HHH because they are to well respect to and it would be a disgrace if people were shitting on them 2 as for Rock goes it was in his home town people are not going to hate on the home town guy and also he was facing cena so of course Rock will get cheer over him because he's cena he's sucks. Plus it was not for the title as well if the title was involved and Rock won then maybe he get booed.

But as far as Brock vs Rock goes it would be a great match and have a good crowed reaction if it wasn't for the title if its for the title then the match will get shitted on because its 2 part timers who are gonna be leaving after Wm 29 is over.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *Yeah, Toronto has a reputation of having extremely lively crowds too. They were still dead during the main event of WM18. Why? Because a huge monumental match had just happened beforehand. They saw that match already, so they don't care about any match that comes after it.
> 
> Austin is at the level of Cena, Rock, Taker, and Brock, but Punk is not. Just making that clear. It still doesn't change the fact that if Cena ended Taker's streak that's all anyone would care about. Any match after that would not have heat.
> 
> ...




THIS! Thank you. Very well said


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

I said this might happen, but it won't be for the belt IMO. Punk will retain and face The Undertaker


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Freeloader said:


> I said this might happen, but it won't be for the belt IMO. *Punk will retain and face The Undertaker*


This absolutely won't happen. Taker isn't losing at WM, and they aren't putting the belt on a guy who wrestles once a year.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> Yes if Cena is going to end the streak then that match should be last regardless but he wont end it and since hes not going to end it cena vs Taker should be in the middle of the card just like HHH vs Taker at WM 28
> 
> Its the 10 year anniversary since Austin retired thats the main reason I would have it at WM 29 it fits better in terms of storyline wise and plus Austin is not getting younger the sooner to have it the better.
> 
> ...


*Dude, why do you think so many people want Cena vs. Taker? Becuase no one knows who will win. That's the beauty of that dream match. That, and they are the 2 biggest kayfabe-supermen not named Hulk Hogan the WWE has ever had. So if they decide to have Cena end the streak and go heel, that's all anyone will care about. If any match goes on afterwards, the crowd will be lackluster. 

Austin's 49, next year he'll be 50. It's really not that big of a difference. The quality of match he could potentially have at his age, combined with his back and neck injuries, will not differ all that much in one year. Next year will be Wrestlemania's 30th anniversary, wouldn't that make Austin vs. Punk seem bigger if it is main eventing WM30 by your logic?

You raise a good point with the respect argument. I'll give you that one. But The Rock one I will not. The Wrestlemania crowd for WM28 was not full of Miami natives, it was full of fans from around the world. To top it all off, the majority of those fans were smarks. Smarks are the kind of fans that you'll find in the New York market. The one's that you say would shit all over "a match with X and Y". Yet they didn't shit all over The Rock even though no one thought he was staying after WM28. They showered him with cheers.

I've already said it, if Brock is fighting for the WWE Championship then he's probably signed a new contract. If he's signed one, he isn't going anywhere. So the fans would have no reason to shit all over Rock vs. Brock.
*


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

This is much better than Cena involved with the Title.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Jason Powell is the most reliable guy out of the 'dirtsheet' lot from my personal experience. The guy has got one of the smartest wrestling minds outside of anyone who hasn't wrestled and he comes across very intelligent on podcast/radio shows. However, plans can still change and this getting out could be a factor to that.

Personally, I think The Rock and Brock Lesnar are the biggest draws going into Mania and I believe that could be put in two seperate matches that they could draw higher but this would still be a good watch and create a lot of buzz.

However, the main issue I'd have with it (if the build does star in the coming weeks) is that it will overshadow Punk's reign and they won't cash in on that angle as it will be overshadowed by Lesnar and Rock.

Another thing, if they plan to break Rock's arm with the Kimura (I think this whole 'Brock the arm breaker' thing is stupid anyway) then Rock can't work at EC? They'd have to give the arm time to heal to make it seem realistic and having Rock going around with a broken arm would be kind of lame. Especially as you'd expect them to get some kind of offense on each other leading up to Mania.

It's an interesting twist though. I did think that Rock/Brock was probably the least likely out of the potential mania matches.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

So wth is punk gonna do? Lose his rematch then what?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Casual fans won't like this feud.


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

Brock breaks The Rock's arm and then what? Sporadic interviews from both guys via satellite? We'll see...


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

i think it would be more likely you have brock try and break rocks arm at rumble, cena make the save, then you can have rock, brock, cena, punk, kane, hhh at elimination chamber


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Would be a ridiculous decision by wwe - what happens when both leave after WM and you've used the "grandest stage of them all" to make no new stars? 

It was bad enough that it was supposed to be HHH vs Lesnar, Rock vs Cena II and Punk vs Undertaker. I mean after WM you only have Punk and Cena sticking around again, with Punk jobbed to Undertaker to boot. 

If you have HHH, Rock, Brock and Undertaker fighting at WM - why not have them fight four current guys who could use the rub to be made in the eyes of the wwe fans. 

Brock Lesnar vs Sheamus

Undertaker vs CM Punk

HHH vs Daniel Bryan

The Rock vs Dolph Ziggler


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Wouldn't shock me.

Usually those PPV posters don't mean much but maybe this one will. Rock wins title, Cena wins Rumble, Lesnar breaks Rock's arm after he wins at the Rumble or something.

WM is a triple threat main event, Rock/Lesnar/Cena for the title.

And the outcome of that is vomit inducing because Cena would win.


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

A PG Attitude said:


> i think it would be more likely you have brock try and break rocks arm at rumble, cena make the save, then you can have rock, brock, cena, punk, kane, hhh at elimination chamber


That seems like a decent route, but how does Kane fit into that scenario?


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

Bork should break The Rock's cock. Then The Rock can call Bork a "dork". 

The feud basically writes itself.

You're welcome, Vincent K. McMahon.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Would be a ridiculous decision by wwe - what happens when both leave after WM and you've used the "grandest stage of them all" to make no new stars?
> 
> It was bad enough that it was supposed to be HHH vs Lesnar, Rock vs Cena II and Punk vs Undertaker. I mean after WM you only have Punk and Cena sticking around again, with Punk jobbed to Undertaker to boot.
> 
> ...


*They really should be building these guys up while the part-timers aren't there so they're credible enough to fight the part-timers by the time RTWM starts.
*


----------



## Beaker3391 (Nov 3, 2011)

Yeah so Ryback will fued with The Shield at Mania But whats with Cena and Punk only One of them can fued with Taker?


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

If it's from Jason Powell, it's probably true. I've always visited his site for info and he's not the type to bullshit. Also thank god it's not Cena/Rock II. That's all.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

part timer vs part time not going to happen at mania. vince is not that stupid although he loves money


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I rather see Brock vs Taker at WM than Brock vs Rock. It sounds interesting, but I don't know if WWE should go through with it. If Vince is pissed at the ratings, then he needs to either get his shit together with both the management and the rosters or get rid of the PG rating. 

Having Brock and Rock feud for the next couple of months will bump ratings, but then what happens after that? Ratings will quickly falter again and then WWE back at square 1.


----------



## MVP_HHH_RKO (Nov 18, 2008)

Rock vs Brock
Cena vs Taker
Cm Punk vs Sheamus?
Ryback vs Big Show


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

Goldfinger said:


> part timer vs part time not going to happen at mania. vince is not that stupid although he loves money


*It happened last year.*


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

This isn't a change on McMahon's behalf. Whatever they got planned Rock basically said this has all been planned out for months.

Elimination Chamber is a pretty big hurdle under the Lesnar scenario. I think it's unlikely Brock will be involved at that PPV and it's obvious Rock is either going to be defending or chasing the belt.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

SCSU said:


> That seems like a decent route, but how does Kane fit into that scenario?


he doesn't really, I just needed one more face that wouldn't look too out of place with the rest of them, he feuded fot that title in the Summer so seemed like only logical choice. Poster suggests Ryback will be in the WHC chamber match.


----------



## DegenerateXX (Apr 2, 2012)

I have zero interest in Brock Lesnar, so IF we get a shitty feud with him and Rock, that's gonna blow. Hype up a big match at Wrestlemania and then watch as the two of them vanish into thin air right afterwards, all the while making our current roster look even more pathetic, useless, and not worth watching. :/

And Rock vs Brock has been done. Although, Brock has fought all the big names the WWE currently has to offer with the exception of CM Punk, and that match isn't happening. 

I think this is BS anyway.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> Overkill.


what dont you get about vince wanting to make this the BIGGEST WRESTLEMANIA EVER? 

That's not overkill, that's a perfectly sound business strategy. If someone told you "hey, there's a way we can make you massive amounts of cash, but it involves using part-time employees" you wouldnt say "that's overkill" you'd say "that's fucking genius!"

Sent from my Galaxy S3


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

I am all for Rock vs Lesnsar because it will kill 2 potential WM matches I don't want to see. HHH/Lesnar II and Rock/Cena II


----------



## nemesisdivina (Dec 30, 2010)

Too good to be true.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

I believe it. Vince has blown his top about bad ratings before, but I think the 2.2 really was the last straw, meaning Vince really is going to go all out and make sure it doesn't happen again.


----------



## HeavyWeight (Mar 26, 2012)

Pongo said:


> i have my doubt, two part timer feuding over the wwe title? what kind of sense does it makes?


Because those part timers will be doing their time for wrestlemania? uhhh


oh good lord, that means something else is going to happen too  we are in for a ride my friends


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm gunna go ahead and call bullshit here.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Pongo said:


> i have my doubt, two part timer feuding over the wwe title? what kind of sense does it makes?


It makes sense in that it'll not only be more entertaining than anything any two current full time guys on the roster could put on, but it'll also sell more tickets and spark more interest.


----------



## Cocoa Butter (Dec 18, 2012)

Anything over them two doing rematches at Wrestlemania and i'll probably end up cool with it. Gonna be my first time going to wrestlemania and seeing brock/rock, and I actually want to see them wrestle and not sleep threw the matches


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

I hope that Vince McMahon's balls haven't shriveled up so much in his old age that he wouldn't still have the stones to do something like that.

I would personally buy Wrestlemania for the first time in a long ass time if that was actually the fued. Shit, if the rest of the card's dope as hell too, I'd pay $80 for it. It has the potential to be the largest grossing WWE PPV in history.

They should just completely blow their load on the card and charge a fuckton for it. It'd erase the shit ratings and buyrates they've had the last half a year and revitalize the company.


[email protected] Punk/Taker suggestions. . .as if we don't know the outcome. Cena/Taker would be a more believable match. Put someone who actually has a chance of ending the streak. Better yet, have HBK come back and end it. He deserves it after putting the streak over as hard as he did. The fued with HBK made the streak relevant imo, so he should be the one to end it.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

This sounds really weird.

The Rock will prolly go away after Mania, the same for Brock so a Champ match between them at Mania sounds really stupid.


I have to agree with SinJackal about Taker. HBK for one last match against Taker. Since he made it relevant, had two huge matches and was involved with Trips vs Taker at last years Mania. Third time´s a charm. Also the same for Punk/Taker, we all know that Punk is not close to winning over Taker at Mania. Cena, the current face of the company, is more believable.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Since when has spoilers come out for RAW when this show is *live*?


----------



## KeepinItReal (Dec 3, 2012)

I get Rock vs. Lesnar, but its a horrible idea; this means that both characters in the biggest match would disappear right after the show. If they face regular roster guys, on the other hand, then the storyline can continue in a way, and it'll help ease the pain from Lesnar and Rock's disappearance.

Also, Rock AND Lesnar holding the WWE Title? That alone takes away all credibility from this report. WWE cannot have house shows without world title matches. As it is, there's all this worry about putting the belt on the Rock from Rumble to Mania, you mean to tell me they're going to go even longer without a champion at Raw house shows? No, that's ridiculous. And on top of that, it'll make all the actual wrestlers look bad for these two bigger-than-wrestling stars to hold the belt, which WWE has to be worried about after Rock beating Cena last year.

Rock-Lesnar, if it does happen, wouldn't even need the title to sell it! WWE would put the WWE title in another match to create another main eventar on top of Rock-Lesnar. The article just doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Also, this isnt spoilers. This is just speculations. Two completely different things.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Of course I'd be excited if this happened! But I don't know.....
So many good points made about how this feud would happen and then they're both just gone. 
But then again, I REALLY REALLY don't want Rock/Cena and HHH/Lesnar. REALLY!

I'm also pissed (if it's true) that Vince is putting blame towards the roster! What? Not yourself? Really, Vince?


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

If this has any truth to it, it's probably Punk's way of retaining the belt and the Rock facing off with who he wants to face at Mania.

I don't care who whines in this thread. Punk's reign is still a disaster and it's leading to epic lows. There is no changing that.


----------



## KeepinItReal (Dec 3, 2012)

Human Nature said:


> I REALLY REALLY don't want Rock/Cena and HHH/Lesnar. REALLY!


I'm completely with you. WWE is asking ppl to spend $50+ on a fake combat PPV. Even if people get excited over the matchups, once that Sunday hits, ppl are just gonna tell themselves that it defeats the purpose. At least Rock/Cena was Icon vs. Icon, and I am excited for what I hope is an eventual rematch, but it feels like it JUST happened.

And HHH/Lesnar was a bad rivalry. I think WWE just needed Lesnar to beat someone big, and HHH wasn't in line for any other big matchups so he could take the loss.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Skyfall said:


> I hate that idea. *Two guys who come in for like 10 episodes a year feuding over the belt that represents the company?* Stupid. So they'll have great buy rates for 2 or 3 PPVs. Then they're fucked for a whole year till next Wrestlemania.
> 
> and lol at Vince being upset with the current roster. I think this is 100% fake info or really old info that is already changed.


HHH and Undertaker do it all the time. Until the Rock came back, WM revolved around the streak and the Undertaker doesn't even show up 5x a year. Stop whining and man up. Rock and Lesnar make the money they make for a reason...they bring in more viewers than CM Punk, Cena, HHH, Foley, or any other hack in the back.



> its overkill, because it would destroy WM 30 having all those matches in the same PPV. What they going to do for 30 if all those matches happen at 29?


Good grief....how old are some of you guys? Remember when there was no Rock or Austin potential matches? All you had was Cena vs Batista and Edge vs Taker and shit like that....Michaels vs Vince? LMAO. Now it's overkill huh because REAL legends and icons are wrestling at the same time...something we saw ALL THE TIME in 2001 and 2000.


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

KeepinItReal said:


> WWE cannot have house shows without world title matches.


This is something I don't get. Why?

The house-show title matches never mean anything anyway, it always just the current feud with the champ retaining anyway.


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> If you have HHH, Rock, Brock and Undertaker fighting at WM - why not have them fight four current guys who could use the rub to be made in the eyes of the wwe fans.
> 
> Brock Lesnar vs Sheamus
> 
> ...



















Aww man that was great i havent had a good laugh today Sheamus shouldnt be anywhere near Lesnar,Punk facing taker for the streak is the biggest joke in wrestling history,Bryan doesnt deserve to stand in the same ring as HHH and Rock vs Ziggler shouldnt go beyond a 3 sec Rock win

Now for the actual topic im praying to the fucking gods this is true( i think is a long shot) Rock/Lesnar is the biggest match they can put right now by a mile it should happen any other option other than Rock/Taker makes no fucking sense when you got this rare talent for wrestlemania season,if it was up to me Rock wins the belt at the rumble(giving the people what they want) then he enters the chamber and Lesnar screws him out of the title setting the match for Mania no need to that worthless belt that Rock is making relevant for a couple of weeks to be put in the line cause both of them are far beyond that piece of trash,Cena can challenge the streak and punk can drop the title to Ryback(rumble winner);
A solid card to make a great Wrestlemania also saving Austin if he does return to Face lesnar for Mania 30 and Rock/Taker.

I dont think triple H is wrestling this Mania if they want him to go over Brock at some point good just not this Mania not with the potential matche as for Cena :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao cant belive his butt hurt marks are still crying a lost that happen a year ago :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao especially the one who turned his sig into a bitch fest and quit the forum for a couple of months :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Triple H is going to come out looking like Bobby Roode at Wrestlemania 29.*


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

zxLegionxz said:


> Aww man that was great i havent had a good laugh today Sheamus shouldnt be anywhere near Lesnar,Punk facing taker for the streak is the biggest joke in wrestling history,Bryan doesnt deserve to stand in the same ring as HHH and Rock vs Ziggler shouldnt go beyond a 3 sec Rock win
> 
> Now for the actual topic im praying to the fucking gods this is true( i think is a long shot) Rock/Lesnar is the biggest match they can put right now by a mile it should happen any other option other than Rock/Taker makes no fucking sense when you got this rare talent for wrestlemania season,if it was up to me Rock wins the belt at the rumble(giving the people what they want) then he enters the chamber and Lesnar screws him out of the title setting the match for Mania no need to that worthless belt that Rock is making relevant for a couple of weeks to be put in the line cause both of them are far beyond that piece of trash,Cena can challenge the streak and punk can drop the title to Ryback(rumble winner);
> A solid card to make a great Wrestlemania also saving Austin if he does return to Face lesnar for Mania 30 and Rock/Taker.
> ...


*That's the problem, none of the current stars are credible enough to be in the same ring as the old stars. That isn't good for the company's future.*


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

Lesnar to cost Rock his match against Punk and then the Rock inteferes in the rumble match and eliminates Lesnar who becomes a surprise entree.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

But what about Taker/Brock?


----------



## KeepinItReal (Dec 3, 2012)

DogSaget said:


> This is something I don't get. Why?
> 
> The house-show title matches never mean anything anyway, it always just the current feud with the champ retaining anyway.


I agree with you that it doesn't make sense, but that's what wrestling websites report.


----------



## KeepinItReal (Dec 3, 2012)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> If you have HHH, Rock, Brock and Undertaker fighting at WM - why not have them fight four current guys who could use the rub to be made in the eyes of the wwe fans.
> 
> Brock Lesnar vs Sheamus
> 
> ...


Agree with this. You need to have wrestlers who, after all the big Mania promotion, can actually carry that value forward into future shows. Get the casual fans to tune in to see Lesnar and Rock, and by doing so get exposure for regular roster guys. Also, WrestleMania is all about 3 or 4 main events, so you gotta separate Lesnar and Rock to help make that happen.

I don't think HHH/Bryan makes sense though, just cuz Bryan isn't big enough, and I don't see what the feud would be about. I would love to see it though. If HHH turns heel at some pt?


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

I wouldn't mind seeing Lesnar vs. Rock. If Rock and Lesnar were facing other opponents, then that would mean more time going into the past stars. Put them in a match against each other, and ideally, their combined screen time can be condensed.


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

SinJackal said:


> I hope that Vince McMahon's balls haven't shriveled up so much in his old age that he wouldn't still have the stones to do something like that.
> 
> *I would personally buy Wrestlemania for the first time in a long ass time if that was actually the fued. Shit, if the rest of the card's dope as hell too, I'd pay $80 for it. It has the potential to be the largest grossing WWE PPV in history.
> 
> ...


This is so true. I bought it last year when they had 4 matches that were going to be good but their stupid booking ruined last year's Wrestlemania. I guarantee that if you had Lesnar vs Rock for the WWE title, Cena vs Taker, Trips vs Punk, Heel Orton vs Sheamus for the WHC, and the rest of the card is solid, then at minimum you would do what Wrestlemania 28 did in buys last year. If they don't give their fans something big, then they are in danger of losing them because they are driving the majority of them away in droves every week.


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *That's the problem, none of the current stars are credible enough to be in the same ring as the old stars. That isn't good for the company's future.*



Yeah thats the thing, people want to throw names at legends and icons only cause its Mania and because they need the ''rub'' but creative has done nothing to build their characters in a year its not Lesnars or Rocks fault this guys are not credible enough thats creative and the wrestlers job,look at Punk for example 400 plus with the title and he gets a match with the biggest name in wrestling i have no problem with that,but guys like Bryan and ziggler who havent done anything relevant in a year get to face monsters like Lesnar or Taker makes no sense,yes Mania is the big payoff but you need to work and bite you way to the top to get that rub with the legends the chance its not just given to you thats the point,this is a business and the point is to make money and out of the current roster the only man who can put butts in seats its Cena


----------



## RAWImpact (Aug 22, 2012)

I would like to see some of the part-time megastars take on some of the top talent on WWE's current roster and a match with The Rock, The Undertaker, Triple H or Brock Lesnar would definitely raise their stock, which I do indeed think is something that WWE needs right now.

That having been said, what needs to be understood is that this is WrestleMania we're talking about. It's the WWE's biggest show of the year and the show needs to have the biggest matches of the year. Part-time or not, whether you like it or not, a match like The Rock vs. Brock Lesnar, for example, is huge because it will give WWE the mainstream attention that it's looking for. And more eyes on WWE programming can never be a bad thing. And personally, if you were to ask me which match I'd rather see, Rock/Lesnar or something like Lesnar/Sheamus, I'd choose Rock/Lesnar in a heartbeat.

Not sure if I buy the Rock/Lesnar stuff, but I guess we'll see in the coming weeks.


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

The Cynical Miracle said:


> Bullshit. HHH needs his much needed win back. Theres no money to be made with Brock V Rock. Do whats best for THE BUSINESS and put HHH over to prove, once and for all, WWE is better then UF(ake)C.


Either you are a troll or 10 year old.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Oh shit, this is good and bad, good because is a feud I always wanted to see and I'm sure it gonna be a blast, bad well they aren't regulars and after their feud is over bye bye


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

zxLegionxz said:


> Yeah thats the thing, people want to throw names at legends and icons only cause its Mania and because they need the ''rub'' but creative has done nothing to build their characters in a year its not Lesnars or Rocks fault this guys are not credible enough thats creative and the wrestlers job,look at Punk for example 400 plus with the title and he gets a match with the biggest name in wrestling i have no problem with that,but guys like Bryan and ziggler who havent done anything relevant in a year get to face monsters like Lesnar or Taker makes no sense,yes Mania is the big payoff but you need to work and bite you way to the top to get that rub with the legends the chance its not just given to you thats the point,this is a business and the point is to make money and out of the current roster the only man who can put butts in seats its Cena


*I agree, but part-timers like Rock and Brock are partially to blame. WWE creative knows that they have all these big money-makers at their disposal anytime they want so they know they can just book like crap until they decide to use them. Rock, Brock, Taker, Trips, HBK, etc. are such big stars that they've caused Creative to get lazy. They don't care about anything else. While it may not be their fault, their prescence does play a factor.
*


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

This is the perfect scenario to do for WM. If they're going with that direction, it's probably because Rock and Lesnar pushed for it as they're not smart enough to figure it out. Rock/Brock should happen and would be tremendous in every aspect. As for the belt, Rock is winning it at the Rumble, that's 100%. The only question is if he's losing it at the EC due to a Brock interference, or going with it to WM against Rumble or Chamber winner Brock.


----------



## Roncaglione (Jul 10, 2012)

Clique said:


> Exactly. I'm not believing it until I actually (hopefully) see it. Dirtsheets did the same thing this time last year reporting that Taker/Jericho and Punk/Hunter were the matches on tap for WM28. But I do want Brock/Rock at Mania 29, title or no title.


No dirtsheet ever reported this. The Observer actually reported the actual card. But let's rewrite history here.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Rock vs Brock IF it happens will be totally different from last time as these two guys are different now. Rock is an Icon now bigger than any other superstar in their prime. Also the guy has changed his body to become this man mountain. Rock was never known as a "big guy" but now he looks like he could dwarf Brock. 

As for Lesnar, well he's now a former UFC Champ. Super main stream appeal from him as an absolute beast added to his already huge kayfabe badassery. Even though it was in the main event and for the top title 10 years ago, this time it would be x10 in mainstream and $$$ appeal. Neither man no longer has to be apart of the roster and put others over, they just have to kick ass and have people wonder who would win. 

For those also saying that Brock doesn't care about where he is on the card only about money then they don't know how the WWE works. if you are in the main event you are paid the highest percentage of the takings. Going on last means more money by a long, long way.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Can't happen, Cena needs to be in a Marquee match where he wins. He can't have Taker because that would mean He HAS To lose clean at Mania for the 2nd year in a row, and they are not putting him in a mid card filler match. Punks got Taker, HHH's Ego's got Lesnar, and Cena's got Rock. I can't see it any other way.


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

It will be Rock vs Cena 2,Taker vs Lesnar.

If Taker is coming back just to wrestle Punk then i hope he doesn't come back and skip Wrestlemania 29.


----------



## Roncaglione (Jul 10, 2012)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> Jason Powell is the most reliable guy out of the 'dirtsheet' lot from my personal experience. The guy has got one of the smartest wrestling minds outside of anyone who hasn't wrestled and he comes across very intelligent on podcast/radio shows. However, plans can still change and this getting out could be a factor to that.


Personally I don't remember the last time he broke a story.


----------



## utrex (Feb 26, 2007)

oh
i think this is the better move for Brock better than his HHH Feud ideas


----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

Would love if this happens, but i doubt it. I really think rock and cena are the two left to get the honour facing Taker at mania.
And i don't see Taker going past WM30. That being said, i hope so, but doubt it.

So i think if anyone come's at the Rumble and costs Rock the match, it's Taker. So we have Taker vs Rock, and Lesnar vs Punk. Wich saves Cena for a gigantic WM30 match with Taker.. That is atleast what i hope for.


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

WashingtonD said:


> Just seen this posted over at /r/squaredcircle on reddit..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PLEASE let this be true as it means we are spared HHH/Lesnar and Rock/Cena 2


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

This would be a fantastic decision. Cena/Rock was already done, and this allows for *Cena/Taker*


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

LovelyElle890 said:


> Hmmm.. if this is true then it means that CM Punk will either be feuding with Cena or HHH. I am leaning towards HHH. I guess after losing to the Rock, Cm Punk is going to start complaining about how they let a Hollywood actor have a title shot. HHH will poke fun at him for losing to said Hollywood actor, and then Punk will go on his tangent of conspiracy theories regarding Trips holding him back. Then at Wrestlemania 29 they will have a match and hopefully HHH loses clean via submission, so all of his haters (the majority of them being Punk lovers) will have admit that he put their god over. Which would be brilliant because it would be right in front of the smarks, from all over the globe, no less.
> :jpl
> 
> Also, if Brock is going to break the Rock's arm he has to do it after the Rock wins the title at RR, because the report said the Rock is getting the title. Which means the Rock will be successfully defending his title until Wrestlemania if it indeed it is going to be Lesnar vs Rock. If true, then that means the Rock will be showing up tons and all the "he is never here" complainers will be somewhat quiet.
> ...



my dream card and the show would sell itself 

we all know what the final card will be though with Cena and HHH getting their wins back


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

John Cena VS The Rock
CM Punk VS The Undertaker
Triple H VS Brock Lesnar

It's this to be honest.

I'd rather...

CM Punk vs The Rock
John Cena VS The Undertaker


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*^What about Brock?*


----------



## kampiaorinis (Jun 28, 2011)

I guess it's good that we won't get to see Cena/Rock 2 and trips/Brock 2 if that's true. Although I would love to be a triple threat featuring Rock Cena Punk and Brock Taker. But hey, who knows? Rock Brock can be one of the best feuds ever. Please though; don't make brock to break rock's arm.... It will be just ridiculous


----------



## Beaker3391 (Nov 3, 2011)

My Wrestlenania 29 Card : Rock vs Brock, Fellah vs Randy Orton, CM Punk vs Taker WWE Title Match, John Cena and Ryback vs The Shield, Big Show vs a Panda.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

So no one else reported it except for that guy called "onemanband_baaybaaay" at reddit.com. Seems legit.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> So no one else reported it except for that guy called "onemanband_baaybaaay" at reddit.com. Seems legit.


and Powell didn't say anything as far as I seen on his site (Main and VIP) about it.


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> So no one else reported it except for that guy called "onemanband_baaybaaay" at reddit.com. Seems legit.


To be fair though, out of all marks, I've always found Heath Slater marks the most reliable.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

If it's Rock vs. Lesnar, then Punk is winning at the Rumble thanks to Brocks interference. That will jumpstart this feud. They won't fight at Mania for the title, neither man will be around after WM.


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

Hope it's true. My god, that buyrate would be insane as well.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

YES YES YES! Do it!.. Rock takes the title from Punk and Lesnar takes it from Rock at WM and sign Lesnar for a better deal.


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

Pongo said:


> i have my doubt, two part timer feuding over the wwe title? what kind of sense does it makes?


 Full-time wrestlers being absolute bullshit in terms of charisma, personality, pressence and credibility, sadly.


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

Why does Brock's contract affect whether or not Brock/Rock will be for the title or not? Brock just puts Rock over. Simple

And if it is Brock/Rock for the title at Mania, who wins the Rumble? obviously not Cena


----------



## HeavyWeight (Mar 26, 2012)

It's all apart of the plan you see.


----------



## Ekaf (Jun 28, 2011)

Would love to see it take place but I have my doubts.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

I know they will save it for next year but if we get Rock/Brock then have that as the second main event behind Cena/Taker - imagine that as the final match to close WM29 

I just feel this year's WM could go either way and be a complete flop or be one of the biggest PPVs ever


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Brock/rock shouldn't be for the title. That match is big enough without the title


----------



## bballplayanick (Jul 24, 2012)

Will we see anything from Brock tonight???


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Personally, I want Brock/Taker first and Brock/Rock saved for 30 with the chance of being The Rock's last match.

But alas I am sure we will be stuck with Brock/HHH II.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

JY57 said:


> Personally, I want Brock/Taker first and Brock/Rock saved for 30 with the chance of being The Rock's last match.
> 
> But alas I am sure we will be stuck with Brock/HHH II.


For Rockys Last Match i can only see 3 peoople

Rock/Hbk (Dream Match)
Rock/Taker (Respect losing to Taker)
Rock/Stone Cold IV


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

Who said Rock is retiring in the near future?


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

"2.2 rating, which has supposedly lit a fire under Vince Mcmahon and he is pissed at the current roster." lmfao is this a fucking joke? Like really? HOW THE FUCK CAN YOU BLAME THE ROSTER FOR LOW RATINGS WHEN YOU HAVE 1. CM PUNK AS CHAMPION FOR 400+ DAYS 2. SEGMENTS LIKE MAE YOUNG GIVING BIRTH TO HORNSWOGGLE 3. NO DIVAS DIVISION 4. NO TAG TEAM DIVISION 5. PATHETIC STORYLINES 6. AWFUL MATCHES ???


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

PWInsider still going with Lesnar vs HHH: http://www.pwinsider.com/article/74...three-hall-of-fame-tag-teamsand-more.html?p=1


----------



## brianbell25 (Jan 12, 2005)

I can't see how Vince can be furious with the ratings the last 2 weeks. One the shows were not live and 2 they were on Christmas Eve and New Year's Eve nights where people are typically not home watching TV. IMHO, the last 2 Raws were "throw-away shows".

In regards to a Lesnar/Rock feud, color me as unimpressed. It's something that's was done 10 years ago and that was when The Rock was on his way out as a full-time performer and Lesnar was "The Next Big Thing". Now both guys are part-time special appearance performers and I have no desire to see them locked up together in a feud. For that matter I have no desire to see a rematch between Lesnar and Triple H, but with Triple H being more in charge of things, I think this is what we'll get. Personally I'd much rather see Rock/Cena 2 and Lesnar/Undertaker at Wrestlemania. What we're likely to get though is Rock/Cena 2, Lesnar/Triple H, and Undertaker/???? (probably CM Punk) which isn't bad, but not nearly as good as Rock/Cena 2 and Undertaker/Lesnar. I know where does that scenario leave CM Punk? Maybe Triple H/CM Punk, which I know has already been done, but really so has Undertaker/CM Punk.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

I'd be game for it, Title or no Title. As long as we don't get Rock/Cena 2 or HHH/Brock 2. With the limited dates both guys have, neither should be having any rematches with anyone.

If Rock/Brock is the plan, I'm very interested in seeing where they go with Punk and Cena. I assume one of them would face Taker, but no idea who. Guess it depends on whether or not this is Taker's final match or not. If so, it'll be Cena. If not, it'll be Punk. Personally, I see Taker ending his career at WM 30 just to make it to that anniversary and company milestone.


----------



## BKsaaki (Dec 8, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> Starbuck is a she. :Rock


 My whole life has changed right now


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Rock vs Brock II for the title. BOOK IT. I don't give a flying f*ck if they are both part timers. I never got over Brock beating Rocky at Summerslam 02 for the title. I know Rocky was putting over Brock but I was 11 and Dwayne was and still is my favourite of all time.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

I don't think this is true as many reliable sites like WrestlingInc haven't confirmed any of this as of yet. If this was true though, I would've been marking out like a seven year old as I just don't want to see Wrestlemania being headlined by two rematches which really don't need to happen again as both of those feuds/matches had ended cleanly/fairly.


----------



## KeepinItReal (Dec 3, 2012)

Lariatoh! said:


> For those also saying that Brock doesn't care about where he is on the card only about money then they don't know how the WWE works. if you are in the main event you are paid the highest percentage of the takings. Going on last means more money by a long, long way.


Lol and Brock's entire character now is that he doesn't love wrestling, he's just in it for the money. So even if its true (and we're all into w/e we're into for the money), kudos to creative for giving us the Brock we actually buy into, the quitting bastard.


----------



## KeepinItReal (Dec 3, 2012)

Crimson 3:16™;12463738 said:


> I don't think this is true as many reliable sites like WrestlingInc haven't confirmed any of this as of yet. If this was true though, I would've been marking out like a seven year old as I just don't want to see Wrestlemania being headlined by two rematches which really don't need to happen again as both of those feuds/matches had ended cleanly/fairly.


Heyman interfered when Lesnar beat Rock at SummerSlam 2002.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

KeepinItReal said:


> Heyman interfered when Lesnar beat Rock at SummerSlam 2002.


I was speaking of Brock/Trips and Rocky/Cena.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Wouldn't mind this happening but it doesn't need the title. It's a big match without it.


----------



## jaymo123 (Nov 22, 2012)

I wouldn't be surprised if this scenario happened: Rock beats Punk at Rumble, Brock comes in and beats down Rock, Ziggler cashes in. Ziggler holds the belt until Chamber in which Rock wins title back and goes on to face Brock at Mania with a third wheel in the match, John Cena, either as a ref or 3-way, costing Rock the title.


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

jaymo123 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if this scenario happened: Rock beats Punk at Rumble, Brock comes in and beats down Rock, Ziggler cashes in. Ziggler holds the belt until Chamber in which Rock wins title back and goes on to face Brock at Mania with a third wheel in the match, John Cena, either as a ref or 3-way, costing Rock the title.


Would work, only problem is Ziggler has the briefcase for Big Shows WHC


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

jaymo123 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if this scenario happened: Rock beats Punk at Rumble, Brock comes in and beats down Rock, Ziggler cashes in. Ziggler holds the belt until Chamber in which Rock wins title back and goes on to face Brock at Mania with a third wheel in the match, John Cena, either as a ref or 3-way, costing Rock the title.


ziggs cant cash in on the raw title


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

I do expect Rock / Lesnar at Mania. Rock doesn't need the Title and Punk will retain at the Rumble due to outside interference, I think.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Rock losing his first match back would be a HUGE mistake.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Kurt 'Olympic Gold said:


> I do expect Rock / Lesnar at Mania. Rock doesn't need the Title and Punk will retain at the Rumble due to outside interference, I think.


rock winning at rumble 
brock costing rock title in ec
brock/rock WM 
i hope


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

KeepinItReal said:


> Heyman interfered when Lesnar beat Rock at SummerSlam 2002.


Yes but that had nothing to do with Lesnar getting the win, he reversed a rock bottom to an f-5 to win.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

SteenIsGod said:


> Rock losing his first match back would be a HUGE mistake.


It's not his first match back, it's his third. Rock has been officially back since February two years ago, so the whole 'first match back' excuse is dead in the water.


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

Brock vs Rock makes the most sense... It would draw like a motherfucker... but making it for the WWE title... I don't know.

Punk vs Cena for the WWE title

Brock vs Rock

Sheamus vs Orton WHC for the belt 

Undertaker vs ??? The shield???

That would be a hell of a fucking card.


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

WWE needs the title off Punk *WAY MORE* than Punk needs the title on his 10 pound shoulders and sink the relevance of pro wrestling as a whole into being a carnival sideshow again like the industry originally was.

This needs to be *FOR* the WWE title and have Cena, HHH and Taker shoe'd in for a 5 way dance.

The Rock vs Brock Lesnar vs John Cena vs Triple H vs Undertaker, street fight ladder match for the WWE Championship and The Streak on the line.

We're talking about record shattering 3 million WM buyrates. 

Please Vince, I'm begging you, for the sake of the industry's future and the WWE Champion's currrent bought-off-from-ebay prestige, *HAVE PUNK DROP THE TITLE AT RR.*

Just put Punk on a rubber match against Ryback at WM, and have Ryback toss him around like he's Zach Gowen.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Tonights Raw is gonna be epic im ready to mark out


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

shought321 said:


> Yes but that had nothing to do with Lesnar getting the win, he reversed a rock bottom to an f-5 to win.


Lies! Lesnar was about to tap out when Heyman interfered so I think Heyman had SOMETHING to do with the outcome.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

I don't think Rock vs Brock is the way to go

I still think Punk(c) vs Cena vs Rock & Brock vs Taker are bigger money matches.

Punk(c) vs Cena vs Rock
Think about this triple threat, Punk going into WM29 as WWE Champion for over 500 days, the longest draught period in Cena's career, and Rock has vowed to become WWE Champion again. Punk needs to win to continue being the best in the world, Cena needs to win to climb back to the top of the mountain and Rock needs to win to prove he still has it. The dynamic of this match started with Punk's shoot in June 2011. These 3 have been intertwined for nearly 2 years, this match needs to happen.

Brock vs Taker
People have been salivating at the idea of this match since 2010 with their confrontation at a UFC show. Until Cena at WM30, Brock looks to be the biggest threat to the streak. This has UFC fan cross-over appeal. Everyone knows Taker is a big UFC fan and a lot of those fans were WWE fans during the 90's where guys like Taker ruled supreme. Put Taker against a UFC guy, especially one who he has a history with and that is money.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

(Y) for a Rock/Brock WM match (N) for it being for the WWE title


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

A-C-P said:


> (Y) for a Rock/Brock WM match (N) for it being for the WWE title


My exact thoughts.


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

They couldn't have made Rock's return at a worse possible time. Bama killing Notre Dame will have my attention all night, but I guess I'll switch over only when Rock is on.


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

Lol @ people that actual believe rock/brock will happen. As much as everyone wants to see it we will have to deal with getting a brock/hhh rematch at mania since the retired short haired big nosed mother fuckr will need to get his win back for no reaosn


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

In my opinion a Lesnar VS Rock match wouldn't draw shit. For me personally if Lesnar isn't having a match with either Ryback or Taker I have no interest in wanting to see Brock at WM at all.


----------



## jaymo123 (Nov 22, 2012)

itsmadness said:


> Lol @ people that actual believe rock/brock will happen. As much as everyone wants to see it we will have to deal with getting a brock/hhh rematch at mania since the retired short haired big nosed mother fuckr will need to get his win back for no reaosn


I pray that is not the case. I didn't understand the first match.


----------



## Aces and Eights (Dec 7, 2012)

I'd say this is so not true. Sescoops.com has reported just last week that Lesnar won't be returning until late February to start his feud with Triple H leading to a match at Wrestlemania. If WWE screws the Punk/Rock match up at Royal Rumble then they are really really dumb and yes I am a Brock fan.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

well this didnt happen but i still have hope for a Rock vs Brock match


----------



## Ryan93 (Aug 8, 2009)

Lesnar vs The Rock
Cena vs The Undertaker
CM Punk vs Triple H

OP said how I'd have Lesnar/Rock start.. Taker needs mega star opponents now after the series of matches with Michaels and Triple H, Cena's motive is he's done everything he's needed to do in this business, won every title, Royal Rumble, MITB you name it, but what he wants as the cherry on top is to be the man who pinned The Undertaker 1-2-3 in the middle of the ring and ended the streak.

Punk/HHH will bring Punk's rise to stardom full circle a little less than 2 years later.. The company's outspoken rebel vs the dominating 12 time world champion son in law of the boss.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

This didn't happen


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

So it's just going to be two rock vs punk matches at RR and WM?

INSANE letdown.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

SinJackal said:


> So it's just going to be two rock vs punk matches at RR and WM?
> 
> INSANE letdown.


nah. they won't do Rock/Punk 3 times in a row (both will be involved inside the Chamber)


----------



## Living Tribunal (Jan 24, 2012)

What if! Rock doesn't win at RR because of Shield? So he get's a rematch made by Vince at WM and if anyone interferes then the title is stripped away?


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

At mania would rather have:
Rock/Punk for the belt
Brock/Undertaker
Shield/HHH,Cena


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

[email protected] still pissed about the ratings

keeps doing the same things and wonders why nothing changes


----------



## Roncaglione (Jul 10, 2012)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> I don't think this is true as many reliable sites like WrestlingInc haven't confirmed any of this as of yet.


WrestlingInc isn't reliable. It is a newzsite aimed at children.


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

THA_WRESTER said:


> At mania would rather have:
> Rock/Punk for the belt
> Brock/Undertaker
> Shield/HHH,Cena


It would be great.

Rock elevating Punk

HHH and Cena elevating the shield (this doesn't mean they have to loose)

Brock vs Taker should be great.

But considering WWE has a policy of not putting new stars over it will not happen.


----------

